
Our First Clear Look at China's Z-20F Seahawk Helicopter Clone (Updated) - cascom
https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zone/30404/here-is-our-first-clear-look-at-chinas-z-20f-its-seahawk-helicopter-clone
======
ilamont
For other PRC-made military aircraft based on foreign designs, is the IP and
form factors typically copied/stolen (as the this article states) or licensed?
I am thinking in particular of the Russian aircraft clones.

------
cascom
Is UTC to busy selling elevators and air conditioned in China to make a big
deal about this? Or is it just that is no-recourse?

